# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Το Fritz Box Fon τρέχει Asterisk!!!

## tsampouros

Σύμφωνα με αυτό:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146753

που αναφέρεται στο γερμανικό thread:
http://www.ip-phone-forum.de/showthread.php?t=146132
ή μεταφρασμένο από το Google translate:
http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=en ... t%3D146132

Το Fritz box fon 7050/7170 μπορεί να τρέξει Asterisk 1.4 στο usb flash και μάλιστα πολύ σταθερά.  ::  
Από ότι κατάλαβα το asterisk βλέπει και την landline του fritz, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι έχουμε ένα πλήρες παραμετροποιήσιμο asterisk PBX.
Άραγε στο 7140 έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες?
Κάποιος που γνωρίζει γερμανικά μπορεί να μας μεταφέρει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες?  :: 

Επίσης με εντυπωσίασε η πληθώρα των services που έχουν καταφέρει να κάνουν porting στο fritz οι Γερμανοί: OpenVPN, Torrent Client, Media Server κλπ.  ::  
Το γεγονός όμως ότι κυρίως στη Γερμανία ασχολούνται με το Fritz, σκεπάζει πολλές από τις εξαιρετικές δυνατότητες αυτών των μηχανημάτων.  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Τελειο!
Αλλα και σε wrt,wrc Μπορεις να βαλεις asterisk και γενικα σε καθε συσκευη που εχει openwrt υποστηριξη!

----------


## tsampouros

> Τελειο!
> Αλλα και σε wrt,wrc Μπορεις να βαλεις asterisk και γενικα σε καθε συσκευη που εχει openwrt υποστηριξη!


Στο Fritz όμως έχεις επιπλέον CAPI support για να εκμεταλλευτείς το PSTN gateway. Μαζί με τα άλλα καλούδια του Fritz, νομίζω ότι δίκαια θεωρείται ο καλύτερος router.
Εγώ έχω ένα 7140 από το Vodafone ADSL, λέω να του δώσω μια προσπάθεια.  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Παιδιά η AVM με τα Fritz έχει εντελώς διαφορετική νοοτροπία από τους άλλους κατασκευαστές.

Δεν την ενδιαφέρει να αλλάζει τα μοντέλα της κάθε χρόνο. Ετσι βάζει δυνατό hardware και ασχολείτε μετά με το λογισμικό μέσω firmware τα επόμενα έτη..

----------


## cirrus

Σε 7050 έχω τρέξει και εγώ asterisk.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=9997
Το κακό είναι ότι επειδή δεν έχει usb πρέπει να το τραβάς on-boot από κάποιο http/ftp/whatever.

Πάντως το fritzάκι σαν hardware είναι κορυφή κατά την γνώμη μου. Το firmware τους κάθε φορά είναι και καλύτερο και σου δίνει και φοβερές δυνατότητες, μιας και μπορείς να το πειράξεις.

----------


## nc

Εδώ μιλούσαμε (και διαθέταμε) για τα Fritz *πριν 2+ χρόνια*

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=14038&p=172098&hilit=fritz#p172098

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16533&p=203973&hilit=fritz#p203973

----------


## andreas

snmp να ειχει και θα ηταν τελειο!!!  ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

Καλά, το ότι τρέχει Asterisk δεν λέει πολλά πράγματα.
Asterisk τρέχω και σε ένα Dreambox π.χ.

Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι
α) Αν και κυρίως πώς βλέπει το ISDN interface
β) Αν και κυρίως πώς βλέπει τα FXS
γ) Αν και κυρίως πώς βλέπει τα FXΟ στο αντίστοιχο μοντέλο (προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο)

Αυτά τα CAPI support κτλ με φοβίζουν αρκετά -- οι AVM κάρτες έχουν binary crap που δεν κάνει compile με καινούργιους πυρήνες.

----------


## enaon

Παίζει τέλεια, δέν έχει κάνει το παραμικρό περίεργο εδώ και μήνες. 
Υπάρχουν αρκετοί τροποι να το δουλέψει καποιος.

Οι γερμανοί κυρίως του βάζουν capi server, και τραβάνε το capi απο το τοπικό asterisk.
Το παίζουν και με asterisk, βλέπει και τα 5 capi interfaces, αλλά πρός το παρόν παίζει μόνο το ένα, και χάνεις τα fxs το pstn fxo και το δεύτερο isdn. (fbox7050)

----------


## binary_dreamer

καλησπέρα.
έχει στήσει κάποιος asterisk από το παραπάνω guide?
αν ναι θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την γραμμή fxo που έχει

----------


## binary_dreamer

κανένας?

----------


## binary_dreamer

Το παρόν κλείνει.

----------

